# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  В чём разница для вас - умереть завтра или в 70 лет?

## Дима_

Когда нибудь всё закончится. Какой именно ваш ответ? Не надо говорить "Потому что грех себя убить, другие живут и т.д.".

----------


## мутный тип

До 70 лет можно стока всего вкусного сожрать и стока всего веселящего выкурить...... УУУУУУииииииии хотя лучше раньше

----------


## Дима_

Ммммм....а не надоест столько лет жрать и курить?

----------


## Selbstmord

Мне как то без разницы, когда умирать...хотя может это я лишь сейчас так думаю...

----------


## мутный тип

> Ммммм....а не надоест столько лет жрать и курить?


 пока не выкурю весь спайс и каннабис на этой земле наверное не сдохну и пока несщжру все мясо

----------


## Sehnsucht

будешь жить вечно наверное

----------


## Игорёк

> В чём разница для вас - умереть в 20 или 70 лет?


 Разница огромная. в 20 лет умирать унизительно перед близкими и окружающими. И для себя самого это бесконечно обидно и страшно. В 70 лет это норма. 
в 20 лет жизнь еще не началась, а в 70 она логически заканчивается, можно наблюдать за тем что ты сделал за эти годы. Сделать выводы из прожитого. Обрести наконец ту мудрость, которой нам так нехватает сейчас.. Можно увидеть что произошло с твоими детьми, кем они стали, как у них сложилась жизнь. Оставить после себя нажитое имущество, наследство, недвижимость. Смерть с чувством выполненного человеческого природного долга совсем не страшна.. наверно..

----------


## Дима_

Игорёк, каждый сам решает, какая для него разница. У некоторых будет другой ответ!

----------


## Selbstmord

> в 20 лет умирать унизительно перед близкими и окружающими


 Да? А мне, например, плевать.

----------


## Дима_

Если будешь фигней страдать оставшиеся года - то нет смысла их проживать. Если же есть у тебя смысл - стоит прожить 70 лет. Действительно, зачем бессмысленно жить 50 лет?
"Разница" зависит от того, чем будешь заниматься. Мне кажется, на форуме нет таких, у кого бы суицид был бы правильным ходом!

----------


## Jiharka

> Да? А мне, например, плевать.


 да тебе на все плевать! я ж грю ,что су ,в первую очередь, ЭГОИСТЫ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

2*Игорёк*
Полностью согласна...Хоть один здравый человек на этом форуме. предполагаю ,что просто взрослее и опытнее всего этого контингента....

----------


## Jiharka

> "Разница" зависит от того, чем будешь заниматься. *Мне кажется, на форуме нет таких, у кого бы суицид был бы правильным ходом*!


 на форуме позерство! смотрю здесь с 2000 мохнатых годов некоторые сидят и все о су размышляю....

зы...долго готовитесь,имхо!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selbstmord

Собственно, а ты что тут делаешь тогда? Я смотрю, у тебя вообще никаких проблем нет.

P.S. Да, мне на все плевать, это так.

----------


## Jiharka

> Собственно, а ты что тут делаешь тогда? Я смотрю, у тебя вообще никаких проблем нет.
> 
> P.S. Да, мне на все плевать, это так.


 Конечно! Мои "проблемы" мизерны по сравнению с твоими... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selbstmord

Ты не ответила на вопрос.

----------


## Jiharka

> Ты не ответила на вопрос.


 Развлекаюсь! а мои "проблемы" вскользь упомянуты в соседней ветке... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selbstmord

Форум о суициде не то место, чтобы развлекаться.

----------


## Jiharka

> Форум о суициде не то место, чтобы развлекаться.


 мой сарказм оценен не был...

----------


## Selbstmord

Да, не был. Это серьезный форум, а не "поле чудес".

----------


## Jiharka

> Да, не был. Это серьезный форум, а не "поле чудес".


 непонятно только что ты здесь делаешь...кстати о своей проблеме ты ничего не сказал. девушка ,небось ,бросила ?! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selbstmord

Нет, девушка у меня есть, но мы часто ругаемся. Вообще мне все время не везет, часто туплю во всех ситуациях и чувствую, что в жизни ничего не добьюсь. Жизнь полное говно.

----------


## Jiharka

И это все?! Я тя умоляю! Я то думала,что у тебя действительно какие-то проблемы...А ты самый обычный ,среднестатистический мч...Поверь ,точно такие же  "проблемы " у каждого третьего...Ради этого не стоит убиваться!

----------


## Selbstmord

Ты не понимаешь...всю жизнь мне не везло, почти все школьные годы надо мной издевались и т.д. Сейчас из института отчислили, буду поступать в сентябре...

----------


## Jiharka

> Ты не понимаешь...всю жизнь мне не везло, почти все школьные годы надо мной издевались и т.д. Сейчас из института отчислили, буду поступать в сентябре...


 А я медленно умираю ! А очень хочется увидеть своего ребенка взрослым мужчиной ,про внуков уж молчу...И очень больно от осознания того ,что вряд ли уже получиться...И дикая обида на себя за то ,что будучи в твоем возрасте , сама довела себя до сегодняшнего состояния (что тоже не от большого ума видимо)...Зато теперь ясно осознаю,что отчисление из института- мелочи!

----------


## Selbstmord

Это печально  :Frown:  ну держись...может у меня и не такие уж проблемы, но тем не менее я чувствую себя, мягко говоря, некомфортно.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Смысл в том, что доживая до 70 лет появляется возможность большее время предаваться размышлениям о том насколько велика Вселенная, где её конец и что после конца.

----------


## Дима_

Интерестная картина! Человек говорит "у меня всё плохо, не хочу жить, нет смысла жить до старости". Но когда этот человек другому говорит почему надо жить долго...хотя до этого говорил что жить не нужно! Себе человек говорит "жить не надо". А другому он говорит "жить надо"! Так суицидники ДРУГ ДРУГУ доказывают, почему надо жить долго, чем собственно на форуме они и занимаются. А СЕБЕ они доказывают, что жить не нужно.



> на форуме позерство! смотрю здесь с 2000 мохнатых годов некоторые сидят и все о су размышляю....
> зы...долго готовитесь,имхо!


 Да уже все давно поняли, что убивать себя невыгодно. Просто нервы тут успокаивают писаниной.
Судя по обсуждениям на форуме
Поводов для суицида - 2%
Поводов для не совершения суицида - 98%

----------


## Selbstmord

*Дима_*, что за дурацкая привычка все время говорить "за всех"?

----------


## Дима_

Я читал что пишут люди. Под словом "все" обычно подразумевают "большинство".
Брат (не суицидник) дал подсказку, в каких случаях надо жить до 70 лет!

----------


## Дима_

Иногда мне кажется, что некоторые убеждают других что "тебе надо жить до 70 лет", и начинают доказывать это. Почему они за него решили? Пусть для себя решают, сколько им жить. Или пусть тогда помогают ему, финансово, ещё как-то, а так сказали "живи и не вздумай убиваться, но как ты там кувыркаться будешь - твоё дело".

----------


## Вадим

Ага я полностью согласен с Димой хорошо сказано .КАК будеш кувыркаться не кого не Е.....Т, точно. У меня лично еще в ранней юнности была мечта умереть молодым при любых раскладах, нехочу видеть себя старым больным некому ненужным . Сейчас мне почти 27 , и мне оооочень нехотелось бы дожить до 30

----------


## Амфи

А лично мне без разницы когда умереть. я могу спокойно и с чистой совестью умереть сегодня или завтра, а могу и прожить до 40
зато я живу полноценно и делаю что пожелаю, не взирая на закон и моральные догмы

----------


## Вадим

Везет же людям! Наверное это и есть настоящее счастье,

----------


## Ivan Govnov

В 20 лет подохнуть уже опоздал, а до 70 если не убью себя то точно сопьюс-кстати тоже хороший способ подыхать

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Хорошо, отечаю по сущесту-убивать молодой здоровый организм интереснее чем добивать старое дряблое тело которое и само не сегодня завтра умрет.Вывод-умерать в 20 лет веселее :Big Grin: Такой ответ принимается?

----------


## Каин

Нет никакой разницы когда умереть в год,10,20 или 70 лет.Умерший ни чем не отличается от нерожденного.Мне мертвому будет все равно:с честью я умер или униженным,счастливый или ненавидящий жизнь,всеми любимый или всеми презираемый,оствил ли я что после себя или только нагадил.Человека все это заботит пока он жив,а мертвого уже ничто не потревожит.Мертвый не будет жить воспоминаниями и отчета не предостовит Господу о свершенных им деяниях.Допустим меня сию же секуду хватил инсульт,скажите,какая мне будет в том радость если б это было через 40 лет,хотя мертвому вы уже ничего не объясните.Для тех кто рядом со мною жил есть разница(пока они сами живы).Для меня АБСОЛЮТНО никакой!

----------


## Дима_

Разница только для твоих близких людей, этого форума, не будет писать тот самоубийца на этом форуме, и самой жизни - либо он станет счастливым, либо будет страдать X лет, либо прекратит страдания !
Почему умереть не от старости (в молодом возрасте) - не считается нормой? Почему другие решают за него, что для него лучше дожить до старости? Может для него его выбор правильный, откуда нам знать?

----------


## Танюха

И почему все решают за нас, во сколько нам умереть. Мы прежде всего личности, живые люди, которые сами решают когда, во сколько и где нам умереть. И вообще мы сами должны все решать за себя, свобода выбора!!!!

----------


## Barton

А по сути, какая разница - умереть сегодня или через 50 лет. Все равно тебе уже будет насрать. И кстати тому пареньку, ЧТО ХОТЕЛ СОЖРАТЬ ВСЕ МЯСО И ВЕСЬ КАНАБИС СКУРИТЬ - СМОТРИ НЕ ОБКАКАЙСЯ. И ЕЩЕ ПОБОЛЬШЕ НЕ ТОЛЬКО НА МЯСО НАЛЕГАЙ, НО И НА ХРЯЩИ.

----------


## Дима_

Блин, эта фраза "смерть неизбежна" сбивает с толку и мешает понять, зачем нужно продолжать жить!

----------


## Танюха

Для чего жить, на этот сложный вопрос порой нет ответа, у тех людей кто хочет совершить су, да и не нужен он. Для чего, если уже все равно все решино

----------


## Святой отец

Дело в том для меня лично, что до 70 лет ещё надо дожить, а с мой болезнью это проблематично. Надо доставать деньги и иметь много нервов, что бы терпеть болезнь. Да и жизнь в 70 лет полна проблем. Я например хочу умереть в ближайшее время.

----------


## Танюха

Многие хотят умереть в ближайшее время. Зачем жить до 70 и смотреть как твой организм постепенно умирает, не вижу в этом смысла.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Я не хочу быть старым. Нет,нет,нет.

----------


## Танюха

Меня старость больше всего пугает, так что лучше умирать молодым и не здоровым)))

----------


## Selbstmord

А мне бы хотелось состариться. Но,  скажу честно, только потому, что там пенсия и не надо ничего делать...вот смотрю на свою бабушку - смотрит телевизор, иногда убирается...делай что хочешь...

----------


## Танюха

> А мне бы хотелось состариться. Но,  скажу честно, только потому, что там пенсия и не надо ничего делать...вот смотрю на свою бабушку - смотрит телевизор, иногда убирается...делай что хочешь...


 И зачем такая жизнь, прожить до старости из-за пенсии, это глупо, мне так кажется....

----------


## Римма

Старость = мудрость. не у всех, но есть шанс.
и потом... в таком возрасте многие вещи по-другому воспринимаются, наверное... учишься радоваться простым вещам. радуешься больше за других. эгоизм куда-то уходит... я на это надеюсь.

а вообще если нашел свой смысл... жить в любом возрасте хорошо, думаю.

----------

